# Great Book!



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

"Go the F To Sleep" is a hilarious children's book, meant for adults. I bought a copy for my sister in law; they have a toddler.

It's basically about the trails of getting a toddler to go to bed. It reminded me of the tactics I used as a child, to stay awake longer. :rofl:

I have a lot of respect for people that choose to be parents. Towards the end, the couple finally gets to watch their movie, only to have the child wake up because of the microwave beep, when the adults were making popcorn. I couldn't handle constantly being interrupted by an infant or young child.


----------



## SoHO (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I do have a difficult time to put the kids to bed. Their new excuse to come downstaires to check on us is "because they need a hug and a kiss!". Will I find an answer in this book? is it worth buying it? Thanks!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

No answers, sorry. Just lots of laughs...

Samuel L. Jackson Reads "Go The F*** To Sleep" on David Letterman - YouTube


----------

